# Cone Cluch problem



## Workx (Jan 28, 2019)

I was trying to work out a problem from Shingley's book. The problem is below. I calculated cone angle from the length. My answers are not correct. 

I am wondering if I calculated cone angle correctly.  Sin alpha = .5/2.25 = .22 is this correct?

*A cone clutch has D = 12 in, d = 11 in, a cone length of 2.25 in, and a coefficient of friction
of 0.28. A torque of 1.8 kip ? in is to be transmitted. For this requirement, estimate the actuating
force and maximum pressure by both models*


----------



## monty01 (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm trying to visualize this in my head, but I'm thinking the angle would be arctan(.5/2.25).  Try that and see if you get the correct answer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 30, 2019)

Agree with @monty01


----------



## Workx (Jan 30, 2019)

Got it. Thank you.


----------



## Sanaa hisham (Jul 25, 2021)

Workx said:


> I was trying to work out a problem from Shingley's book. The problem is below. I calculated cone angle from the length. My answers are not correct.
> 
> I am wondering if I calculated cone angle correctly. Sin alpha = .5/2.25 = .22 is this correct?
> 
> ...


Can you please post the answers, I didn't find them


----------

